# Machinery's Handbook 28th Edtion + CD-ROM



## د.فرحان (30 يوليو 2009)

*Machinery's Handbook 28th Edtion*
(Plus *******s from the CD-ROM)
By *Oberg, Jones, Horton, and Ryffel*




 *Publisher:* Industrial Press
 *Number Of Pages:* 2704
 *Publication Date:* 2008-02-15
 *ISBN-10 / ASIN:* 0831128011
 *ISBN-13 / EAN:* 9780831128012




​ 
*Product Description: *
Celebrating nearly 100 years as The Bible of the Mechanical Industries , the 28th edition brings together volumes of knowledge, information and data gathered, revised and improved upon from experts throughout the mechanical industries. Extraordinarily comprehensive yet easy to use since it premiered, Machinery s Handbook provides mechanical and manufacturing engineers, designers, draftsmen, toolmakers, and machinists with a broad range material, from the very basic to the more advanced. It has always, and continues to provide industry fundamentals and standards while it moves into the 21st century with material reflecting technological advances and offering vast editorial improvements, making the 28th Edition the best tool...ever! 

New Features
- New sections on...CNC Numerical Controls (written by Peter Smid-author of CNC Programming Handbook), Manufacturing Data Analysis, Fluid Mechanics, Distinguishing Bolts from Screws, Helical Coil Screw Thread Inserts, Calculating Thread Dimensions, Lubrication, Ball and Acme Leadscrews, and Shaft Alignment.
- Revised material on... Properties, Treatment, and Testing of Materials; Dimensioning; Gaging, and Measuring; Tool and Toolmaking; Manufacturing Processes. 
- A very user-friendly format...readers will never have to search outside of an area for information on the topic they are exploring.
- Broad math coverage...from the basic to the advanced, you ll find fractions, positive and negative numbers, derivatives and integrals, analytical geometry, circular segments, matrices and engineering economics.
- Updated Standards.
- Individual indices for standards, materials, and interactive equations.



LICENSE AND LIMITED WARRANTY AGREEMENT ii
COPYRIGHT iv
PREFACE v
TABLE OF *******S vii
ACKNOWLEDGMENTS ix
MATHEMATICS 1
• NUMBERS, FRACTIONS, AND DECIMALS • ALGEBRA AND
EQUATIONS • GEOMETRY • SOLUTION OF TRIANGLES
• LOGARITHMS • MATRICES • ENGINEERING ECONOMICS
• MANUFACTURING DATA ANALYSIS
MECHANICS AND STRENGTH OF MATERIALS 154
• MECHANICS • VELOCITY, ACCELERATION, WORK, AND ENERGY
• STRENGTH OF MATERIALS • PROPERTIES OF BODIES • BEAMS
• COLUMNS • PLATES, SHELLS, AND CYLINDERS • SHAFTS
• SPRINGS • DISC SPRINGS • FLUID MECHANICS
PROPERTIES, TREATMENT, AND TESTING OF MATERIALS 370
• THE ELEMENTS, HEAT, MASS, AND WEIGHT • PROPERTIES OF
WOOD, CERAMICS, PLASTICS, METALS • STANDARD STEELS
• TOOL STEELS • HARDENING, TEMPERING, AND ANNEALING
• NONFERROUS ALLOYS • PLASTICS
DIMENSIONING, GAGING, AND MEASURING 607
• DRAFTING PRACTICES • ALLOWANCES AND TOLERANCES FOR
FITS • MEASURING INSTRUMENTS AND INSPECTION METHODS
• SURFACE TEXTURE
TOOLING AND TOOLMAKING 730
• CUTTING TOOLS • CEMENTED CARBIDES • FORMING TOOLS
• MILLING CUTTERS • REAMERS • TWIST DRILLS AND
COUNTERBORES • TAPS • STANDARD TAPERS • ARBORS,
CHUCKS, AND SPINDLES • BROACHES AND BROACHING • FILES
AND BURS • TOOL WEAR AND SHARPENING
MACHINING OPERATIONS 975
• CUTTING SPEEDS AND FEEDS • SPEED AND FEED TABLES
• ESTIMATING SPEEDS AND MACHINING POWER • MACHINING
ECONOMETRICS • SCREW MACHINE FEEDS AND SPEEDS
• CUTTING FLUIDS • MACHINING NONFERROUS METALS AND NONMETALLIC
MATERIALS • GRINDING FEEDS AND SPEEDS
• GRINDING AND OTHER ABRASIVE PROCESSES • KNURLS AND
KNURLING • MACHINE TOOL ACCURACY • CNC NUMERICAL
CONTROL PROGRAMMING
MANUFACTURING PROCESSES 1264
• PUNCHES, DIES, AND PRESS WORK • ELECTRICAL DISCHARGE
MACHINING • IRON AND STEEL CASTINGS • SOLDERING AND
BRAZING • WELDING • LASERS • FINISHING OPERATIONS
FASTENERS 1422
• DISTINGUISHING BOLTS FROM SCREWS • TORQUE AND TENSION IN
FASTENERS • INCH THREADED FASTENERS • METRIC
THREADED FASTENERS • HELICAL COIL SCREW THREAD INSERTS
• BRITISH FASTENERS • MACHINE SCREWS AND NUTS • CAP AND
SET SCREWS • SELF-THREADING SCREWS • T-SLOTS, BOLTS, AND
NUTS • RIVETS AND RIVETED JOINTS • PINS AND STUDS
• RETAINING RINGS • WING NUTS, WING SCREWS, AND THUMB
SCREWS • NAILS, SPIKES, AND WOOD SCREWS

THREADS AND THREADING 1708
• SCREW THREAD SYSTEMS • UNIFIED SCREW THREADS
• CALCULATING THREAD DIMENSIONS • METRIC SCREW
THREADS • ACME SCREW THREADS • BUTTRESS THREADS
• WHITWORTH THREADS • PIPE AND HOSE THREADS • OTHER
THREADS • MEASURING SCREW THREADS • TAPPING AND
THREAD CUTTING • THREAD ROLLING • THREAD GRINDING
• THREAD MILLING • SIMPLE, COMPOUND, DIFFERENTIAL, AND
BLOCK INDEXING
GEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMS 2027
• GEARS AND GEARING • HYPOID AND BEVEL GEARING • WORM
GEARING • HELICAL GEARING • OTHER GEAR TYPES • CHECKING
GEAR SIZES • GEAR MATERIALS • SPLINES AND SERRATIONS
• CAMS AND CAM DESIGN
MACHINE ELEMENTS 2215
• PLAIN BEARINGS • BALL, ROLLER, AND NEEDLE BEARINGS
• LUBRICATION • COUPLINGS, CLUTCHES, BRAKES • KEYS AND
KEYSEATS • FLEXIBLE BELTS AND SHEAVES • TRANSMISSION
CHAINS • BALL AND ACME LEADSCREWS • ELECTRIC MOTORS
• ADHESIVES AND SEALANTS • O-RINGS • ROLLED STEEL, WIRE,
AND SHEET-METAL • SHAFT ALIGNMENT
MEASURING UNITS 2555
• SYMBOLS AND ABBREVIATIONS • MEASURING UNITS • U.S.
SYSTEM AND METRIC SYSTEM CONVERSIONS
INDEX 2605
INDEX OF STANDARDS 2693
INDEX OF INTERACTIVE EQUATIONS 2705
INDEX OF MATERIALS 2711
INDEX OF ADDITIONAL ******* ON THE CD 2757


ADDITIONAL ONLY ON THE CD 2765



MATHEMATICS
2772 Trig and Involute Functions
2772 0 Degrees
2777 5 Degrees
2782 10 Degrees
2787 15 Degrees
2792 20 Degrees
2797 25 Degrees
2802 30 Degrees
2807 35 Degrees
2812 40 Degrees
2816 45 Degrees
2817 Constants for Sine-Bars
2817 2.5-inch Sine-Bar
2824 3-inch Sine-Bar
2831 5-inch Sine-Bar
2838 10-inch Sine-Bar
2845 75-mm Sine-Bar
2852 125-mm Sine-Bar
2859 Squares of Numbers
2859 Numbers from 1 to 999
2861 Mixed Numbers from 1/64 to 12
2863 Squares and Cubes of Fractions
From 1/32 to 100
2869 Fractions of Pi (π)
2870 Powers, Roots, and Reciprocals
2870 From 1 to 200
2874 From 201 to 400
2878 From 401 to 600
2882 From 601 to 800
2886 From 801 to 1000
2890 From 1001 to 1500
2900 From 1501 to 2000
2910 Multiplication Tables for Fractions
2910 Fractions and Whole Numbers
2911 Common Fractions
2913 Area and Volume of Spheres
From 1/64 to 200
2916 Circumference and Area of Circles
From 1/64 to 999
2928 Decimal Equivalents, Squares,
Cubes, Roots, & Logarithms of
Fractions
2929 Curves
2929 Catenary Curve
MECHANICS AND STRENGTH OF
MATERIALS
2930 Balancing Rotating Parts
2930 Static and Dynamic Balancing
2930 Balancing Calculations
2931 Masses in Same Plane
2933 Masses in Two or More Planes
2934 Balancing Lathe Fixtures
2935 Running Balance
2936 Classification
2937 Energy by Velocity
2937 Flywheel Design
2938 Presses, Punches and Shears
2939 Dimensions of Flywheels
2940 Simplified Flywheel Calculations
2941 Centrifugal Stresses in Flywheels
2942 Combined Stresses in Flywheels
2942 Thickness of Flywheel Rims
2943 Safety Factors
2943 Safe Rim Speeds
2944 Safe Rotation Speeds
2945 Bursting Speeds
2946 Stresses in Rotating Disks
2946 Steam Engine Flywheels
2947 Spokes or Arms of Flywheels
PROPERTIES, TREATMENT, AND
TESTING OF MATERIALS
2948 Properties of Materials
2948 Copper-Clad Steel
2948 Truflex
2948 Firebrick Properties
2948 Inconel
2948 Inconel “X”
2949 Lodestone
2949 Metallography
2950 Micarta
2950 Monel
2950 “R” Monel
2950 “K” Monel
2951 “KR” Monel
2951 “S” Monel
2951 “H” Monel
2951 Nichrome
2952 Nickel Alloy for Resisting Acids
2952 Duronze
PROPERTIES, TREATMENT, AND
(Continued)
TESTING OF MATERIALS
2952 Aluminum Alloys, Wrought,
Sheet
2952 Plow-steel Wire Rope
2953 Type Metal
2953 Vanadium Steel
2953 Wood’s Metal
2953 Lumber
2954 Lumber, Manufactured
2954 Lumber Water *******
2954 Pressure and Flow of Water
2954 Water Pressure
2956 Flow of Water in Pipes
2957 Friction Loss
2958 Flow through Nozzle
2960 Buoyancy
2960 Properties of Air
2961 Volumes and Weights
2962 Density of Air
2963 Expansion and Compression
2965 Horsepower Required to
Compress Air
2965 Continuity Equation
2969 Flow of Air in Pipes
2969 Flow of Compressed Air in Pipes
DIMENSIONING, GAGING, AND
MEASURING
2971 Symbols For Drafting
2971 Air Conditioning Symbols
2972 Heating and Ventilation Symbols
2973 Valve Symbols
2974 Piping Symbols
2975 Pipe Fittings Symbols
2976 Dimensioning, Gaging, and
Measuring
2976 Transfer Calipers
2976 Wheatstone Bridge
TOOLING AND TOOL MAKING
2978 Jig Bushings
2978 Materials
Press Fit Wearing Bushings
2979 Head Type
2980 Headless Type
2982 Specifications
(Continued)
TOOLING AND TOOL MAKING
Renewable Wearing Bushings
2982 Slip Type
2984 Fixed Type
2985 Headless Type Liner Bushings
2987 Locking Mechanisms
2988 Jig Bushing Definitions
2988 Jig Plate Thickness
2988 Jig Bushing Designation System
2988 Jig Boring
2988 Definition of Jig and Fixture
2988 Jig Borers
2989 Jig-Boring Practice
2990 Transfer of Tolerances
2992 Determining Hole Coordinates
2992 Coordinate Dimension Factors
2994 Spacing Off Circumferences
2996 Hole Coordinate Tables
3008 Gage Blocks
3008 Precision Gage Blocks
3009 Gage Block Sets, Inch
3010 Gage Block Sets, Metric
3011 Miscellaneous Topics
3011 Rotary Files and Burs
3011 Tooth-rest for Cutter Grinding
MACHINING OPERATIONS
3012 Control Systems
3013 Control Motor Types
3015 Controllers
3015 Control Function
3016 Electromechanical Control Systems
3016 Mechanical Stiffness
3017 Torsional Vibration
3017 Electric Motors
3018 Stepper Motors
3018 Gearing
3019 Feedback Transducers
3020 Analog Transducers
3020 Synchros and Resolvers
3020 Hydraulic and Pneumatic Systems
3021 Hydraulic Pumps
3021 Hydraulic Fluids
3024 Proportional Control Systems
3025 Electronic Controls
3025 Pneumatic Systems
MACHINING OPERATIONS
3026 Machining Operations
3026 Feed Rate on Machine Tools
3027 Billet
3027 Milling Machines, Lincoln Type
3027 Saddle
3027 Cold Extrusion
3028 Transfer Machines
3028 Numerical Control
3028 Introduction
3029 CNC Technology
3029 Numerical Control vs. Manual
Operations
3030 Numerical Control Standards
3033 Programmable Controller
3037 Closed-Loop System
3037 Open-Loop System
3037 Adaptive Control
3038 Flexible Manufacturing Systems
3039 Flexible Manufacturing Cell
3039 Flexible Manufacturing Module
3039 Programming
3042 Postprocessors
3043 G-Code Programming
3043 Format Classification
3043 Letter Addresses
3045 Sequence Number (N-Word)
3045 Preparatory Word (G-Word)
3049 Miscellaneous Functions
3050 Feed Function (F-Word)
3051 Spindle Function (S-Word)
3051 Tool Function (T-Word)
3053 Linear Interpolation
3054 Circular Interpolation
3055 Helical and Parabolic
Interpolation
3056 Subroutine
3058 Conditional Expressions
3058 Fixed (Canned) Cycles
3062 Turning Cycles
3062 Thread Cutting
3063 APT Programming
3065 APT Computational Statements
3065 APT Geometry Statements
3066 Points, Lines and Circles
3070 APT Motion Statements
3071 Contouring Cutter Movements
3072 Circles and Planes
3074 3-D Geometry
(Continued)
MACHINING OPERATIONS
3075 APT Postprocessor Statements
3077 APT Example Program
3078 APT for Turning
3080 CAD/CAM
3083 Drawing Projections
3084 Drawing Tips and Traps
3087 Sizes of Lettering on Drawing
3088 Drawing Exchange Standards
3089 Rapid Automated Prototyping
3090 DNC
3090 Machinery Noise
3090 Measuring Machinery Noise
MANUFACTURING PROCESS
3092 Punches and Dies
3092 Clearance
3093 Lubricants for Press Work
3093 Annealing Drawn Shells
3093 Drawing Rectangular Shapes
3093 Speeds and Pressures for Presses
3094 Pressure Required for Punching
3094 Shut Height of Press
3094 Drawn Shells
3094 Diameters of Shell Blanks
3096 Drawn Cylindrical Shells
3097 Depth and Diameter Reductions
3098 Sheet Metal
3098 Lengths of Straight Stock
3102 Other Bending Allowance
Formulas
3102 Joining and Edging
3107 Fine Blanking
3109 Forge Shop Equipment
3109 Blacksmiths' Anvils
3109 Setting the Anvil
3109 Steam Hammer Rating
3109 Capacity of Steam Hammers
3109 Power for Operating Steam
Hammers
3110 Board Drop-hammers
3111 Forging Presses
3112 Air Pressures and Pipe Sizes for
Forges
3112 The Cold Swaging Process
3113 Forging Machines
3113 Dies for Bolt and Rivet Forging
Machines
MANUFACTURING PROCESS
3113 Dies and Tools Used in Hotpressed
Center-feed Nut
Machines
3113 Bulldozer Dies
3113 Helve Hammers
3113 Vertical Power Hammers
3113 Efficiency of Forging Hammers
3115 Machinery and Hammer
Foundations
3115 Concrete Foundations
3116 Drop Hammer Foundations
3116 Foundation for Steam Hammer
3116 Machine and Forge Shop Floor
Materials
3116 Concrete and Wooden Floors
3117 To Prevent Dust on Concrete
Floors
3117 Floors for Forge Shops
3118 Drop-Forging Dies
3118 Steel for Drop-forging Dies
3118 Allowance for Shrinkage
3118 Draft Allowance
3118 Locating Impression in the Die
3118 Obtaining Weight of Forging from
Lead Proof
3119 Amount of Flash for Drop-forging
Dies
3119 The Break-down of Drop-forging
Dies
3119 Hardening Drop-forging Dies
3119 Heating the Die
3119 Cooling the Heated Die
3120 Tempering Dies
3120 Dies for Bronze and Copper
Forgings
3120 Trimming Dies for Drop-forgings
3120 Standard Tolerances for Forgings
3123 Welding Methods
3123 Classes of Welds
3123 Welding Heat
3123 Fire for Welding
3123 Fluxes for Welding
3124 Fuels for Forge
3124 Machine Welding
3125 Hydraulic Press
3125 Rules and Formulas for Hydraulic
Press Calculations
(Continued)
MANUFACTURING PROCESS
3127 Welding with Thermit
3127 Thermit Process
3127 Preparation of Part to be Welded
3127 Mold for Thermit Welding
3128 Thermit Required for Welding
3128 Thermit Additions
3128 Pre-heating — Making a Weld
3129 Filling Shrinkage Holes and
Surface Flaws
3129 Composition of Thermit Steel
3129 High- and Low-pressure Torches
3129 Coloring Metals
3129 General Requirements in the
Coloring of Metal Surfaces
3130 Cleaning Metals for Coloring
3130 Pickling Solutions or Dips for
Coloring
3130 Coloring Brass
3130 To Produce a Rich Gold Color
3130 White Colors or Coatings
3131 Silvering
3131 To Give Brass a Green Tint
3131 Blackening Brass
3131 Preservation of Color
3131 Niter Process of Bluing Steel
3131 Bluing Steel by Heat-treatment
3132 Blue-black Finish
3132 Black Finish
3132 Gun Metal Finish
3133 Browning Iron and Steel
3133 To Produce a Bronze Color
3133 To Produce a Gray Color
3133 Mottled Coloring
3133 Coppering Solution
3133 White Coatings for Laying Out
Lines
3133 To Produce Gray Colors
3133 Blue and Violet Shades
3133 To Give Brass a Green Tint
3134 Etching And Etching Fluids
3134 Etching Fluids for Different
Metals
3134 Etching Brass Nameplates
3135 Producing a Black Background
3135 Etching Ornamental Designs in
Metal
FASTENERS
3137 Fasteners
3137 Stove Bolt
3137 Flattening Test
3137 Rivets, Cold Formed
3138 Expansion Bolt
3138 Washers
THREADS AND THREADING
3139 Threads and Threading
3139 History of Briggs Pipe Thread
(NPT)
3140 Lock-Nut Pipe Thread
3140 Thread Grinding
3141 Hand Chaser
3141 Thread-Cutting Methods
3142 Taps
GEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMS
3144 Geometry Factors For Gear Teeth
3144 Contact and Bending Stresses
3144 Geometry Factors for Pitting
Resistance and Bending
Strength
3144 Exceptions to the Information
Sheet Data and Procedures
3144 Basic Gear Geometry of Spur and
Helical Gears
3146 Contact Ratios
3147 Minimum Lengths of Lines of
Contact
3147 Load Sharing Ratio, mN
3147 Calculating the Pitting Resistance
Geometry Factor, I
3148 Bending Strength Geometry
Factor, J
3149 Pressure Angle at Load
Application Point
3150 Generating-Rack Shift Coefficient
3151 Tables of Geometry Factors, I and
J
3151 Using the Tables
3160 Power–Transmitting Capacity of
Spur Gears
3160 Modes of Failure
(Continued)
GEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMS
3160 Strength Calculations for Spur and
Helical Gears
3161 Rating Formulas
3161 Exceptions
3161 Additional Considerations
3162 Criteria for Gear Tooth Capacity
3162 Relationship of Pitting Resistance
and Bending Strength Ratings
3163 Fundamental Rating Formulas
3163 Pitting Resistance
3164 Symbols Used in Gear Rating
Equations
3166 Pitting Resistance Power Rating
3166 Contact Load Factor, K
3167 Bending Strength
3167 Allowable Bending Stress
Number
3168 Bending Strength Power Rating
3168 Values for Factors Applied in
Fundamental Equations
3168 Rim Thickness Factor KB
3168 Geometry Factors I and J
3168 Transmitted Tangential Load, Wt
3169 Dynamic Factors, Cv and Kd
3171 Application Factors, Ca and Ka
3171 Service Factors, CSF and KSF
3172 Elastic Coefficient,Cp
3172 Surface Condition Factor, Cf
3172 Size Factors, Cs and Ks
3172 Load Distribution Factors, Cm
and Km
3174 Allowable Stress Numbers, Sac
and Sat
3175 Case Depth of Surface–Hardened
Gears
3176 Momentary Overloads
3176 Yield Strength
3176 Hardness Ratio Factor CH
3177 Life Factors CL and KL
3178 Localized Yielding
3178 Reliability Factors, CR and KR
3178 Temperature Factors CT and KT
(Continued)
GEARS, SPLINES, AND CAMS
3180 Worm Gearing
3180 Standard Design for Fine-pitch
3181 Formulas for Proportions of
Wormgears
3182 Proportions of Fine-pitch Worms
and Wormgears
3190 Materials for Worm Gearing
3190 Single-thread Worms
3190 Multi-thread Worms
3192 Ratio for Obtaining “Hunting
Tooth” Action
3193 Pitch Diameter of Worm
3193 Addendum and Dedendum
3194 Outside Diameter of Wormgear
3194 Pressure Angles
3194 Designing Worm Gearing
Relative to Center Distance and
Ratio
3195 Efficiency of Worm Gearing
3199 Self-locking or Irreversible Worm
Gearing
3199 Worm Gearing Operating
Temperatures
3199 Thermal Rating
3200 Water and Forced-Air Cooling
3200 Double-enveloping Worm
Gearing
3202 Worm Thread Cutting
3202 Wormgear Hobs
3203 Helical Fluted Hobs
3204 Gear Shaving
MACHINE ELEMENTS
3206 Cement
3206 Portland Cement
3206 Natural Cement
3207 Pozzuolanic or Slag Cement
3207 Concrete
3207 Concrete
3207 Concrete Mixtures
3207 Sand, Gravel, and Stone for
Concrete
3207 Amount of Water for Mixing
Concrete
3207 Reinforced Concrete
3208 Strength of Concrete
3208 Durability of Concrete in Sea
Water
(Continued)
MACHINE ELEMENTS
3208 Waterproofing Concrete
3208 Resistance to Acids and Oils
3208 Lutes and Cements
3209 Water-proof Compositions
3209 Oil-proof Cements
3209 Acid-proof Cements
3209 Gasket Compositions
3210 Machinists Cements
3210 Leather Cements
3210 Iron and Stone Cements
3210 Cement Proof to Hydrocarbon
Gases
3210 Cements Proof to Chlorine
3210 Elastic Cements
3211 General Purposes
3211 Marine Glue
3211 Acid-proof Lining
3211 Cements for Pipe Joints
3211 Adhesives
3211 Adhesives Bonding
3215 Sealants
3215 Sealants
3216 British Keys and Keyways
3216 Metric Keys and Keyways
3221 Preferred Lengths of Metric Keys
3222 Parallel Keys, Keyways, Keybars
3224 Taper Keys and Keyways
3226 Dimensions and Tolerances
3226 Woodruff Keys and Keyways
3228 Preferred Lengths of Plain and
Gib-head Keys
3229 Wrought Steel Pipe
3230 Weights and Dimensions
3232 Properties of Schedule Pipe
3234 Volume of Flow
3235 Plastics Pipe
3235 Dimensions and Weights
3236 Properties and Uses
3238 Pipe and Tube Bending
3238 Definitions of Pipe Fittings
Continued)
MACHINE ELEMENTS
3241 Strength and Properties of Wire
Rope
3241 Wire Rope Construction
3243 Properties of Wire Rope
3244 Classes of Wire Rope
3245 Weights and Strengths
3249 Sizes and Strengths
3250 Factors of Safety
3251 Installing Wire Rope
3252 Drum and Reel Capacities
3253 Pressures for Drums and Sheaves
3253 Sheave and Drum Groove
Dimensions
3254 Cutting and Seizing
3254 Maintenance
3254 Lubrication of Wire Rope
3255 Wire Rope Slings and Fittings
3255 Slings
3255 Wire Rope Fittings
3255 Applying Clips and Attaching
Sockets
3257 Load Capacities
(Continued)
MACHINE ELEMENTS
3259 Crane Chain and Hooks
3259 Material for Crane Chains
3259 Strength of Chains
3259 Hoisting and Crane Chains
3259 Maximum Wear on a Link
3260 Safe Loads for Ropes and Chains
3261 Strength of Manila Rope
3263 Loads Lifted by Crane Chains
3264 Winding Drum Scores for Chain
3264 Sprocket Wheels for Link Chains
3266 Crane Hooks
3266 Making an Eye-splice
3267 Eye-bolts
3268 Eye Nuts and Lift Eyes
3269 Specifying Eyebolt Capacities
3269 Rigger’s Capacity
3269 Engineering Capacity
3270 Miscellaneous Topics
3270 Nordberg Key
3270 Woodruff Keys
3270 Saddle Key
3270 Locomotive Development
3270 Percentages of Radial and Thrust
Loads
3271 Roller Bearing
3271 Ball Bearing Lubrication
3272 Engine Governors
3273 Loaded or Weighted Fly-ball
Governors
3273 Sensitiveness and Stability of
Governors
3274 Shaft Governors
3274 Rope Splicing


http://depositfiles.com/files/q4dm0mjb9
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P96GT2TA
http://rapidshare.com/files/259722719/1217-1263__1571-1701__2404-2554.rar ​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أغسطس 2009)

Thank you very much for this job


----------



## mooneer (29 أغسطس 2009)

عفوا..الرابط لا يعلم


----------



## اسلام صلاح الدين (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جداًبارك الله لك


----------



## احمد البدوى محمد (13 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و أكثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## tigany (15 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا

موسوعة علمية اسأل الله ان ينفع بها 

ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## مبروك عبدالله (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لك بارك الله لكبارك الله لكبارك الله لكبارك الله لك


----------



## سباعي1 (18 أكتوبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل د.فرحان
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، لك الشكر على ماقدمت ، فقط هناك امر ، فقد كنت ابحث في هذا الكتاب عن الجنازير والمسننات ولكن يبدو لي والله اعلم ان هذا الكتاب تنقصه بعض الصفحات او ان هناك خلل في الترتيب ، ارجو ان تراجع هذا الامر وتفيدنا افادك الله بعلمك والامة جميعا


----------

